# Stanley Folding Rules



## SCUMM

First time post so it will be hard to "measure" the success of this question. There seems to have been a dizzying array of Stanley folding rulers made and I would imagine certain types would be more desirable than others (brass-bound vs. unbound). Just how much more is my question. For example, what would be the difference between a No. 60 and No. 76? It doesn't have to get this specific but what would make one type more suitable than another? (Any type studies out there?) Thanks and glad to officially join the forums.


----------



## waho6o9

Welcome to the forum Scumm. I think one's for masons and another one's for carpenters, but I forget where I read that.
I like the one that has the sliding brass for inside measurements, Lufkin #46 red end extension rule.


----------



## BillWhite

Lufkin X 46 Red End. Sweet. Love the brass slider feature. Keep it waxed.
Bill


----------



## patron

here are a bunch of them 
half way down the page

i don't know too much about the different ones
but remember them from my youth
the ones with a little slider on one end
are good for inside measurements

http://www.buycheapr.com/us/result.jsp?ga=us21&q=stanley+folding+rule

have a ball looking

and welcome to LJ's !


----------



## cjwillie

The Lufkin folding rule was the only thing my dad ever used in all his years as a carpenter. He didn't trust a tape measure. Seemed like a lot more trouble to keep advancing that six foot rule to measure a 25' wall than using a tape but it worked for him. He's gone now but I still have several of his old rules that remind me of him whenever I use one.


----------



## canadianchips

I have a folding and a zig zag. The zig zag I use has a brass insert that slides out for accurate measurement.
"On the lighter side" the difference between #60 & #76 is 16 !


----------



## SCUMM

Thanks guys. The Lufkin definitely seems like a good choice (coincidentally, my recent birthday present was an old box of rusty tools and I think a Lufkin was in there). Still, anyone out there have any specific details on the old stanley folding ruler types.


----------



## BobM001

I like the Lufkin HX46 with the fold out hook. Makes it easier to "acquire" the end of what you're trying to measure. The other end has the slide out. BTW, that's where you write your name on it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The stanley types can be found in older tool catalogs. I have the No. 34 catalog from the SW era, and yes there are tons of rulers in there. If yours is anything more than a casual interest, be on the lookout for a tool catalog.

re: the 76 - Boxwood 2 foot, four fold, 1 3/8" wide. Arch joint, full bound, drafting scales, 8ths, 10ths, 16ths

re: the 60 - my catalog doesn't show a 60, sorry.

EDIT: Meant to include pics, see below.


----------



## JoeinGa

Smitty… I found this after I posted a question about these folding rules. Does this book show manufacturing dates? Or a way to TELL the age of these? The page copy you put above doesnt show dates or ages.

Mine's here, it's a #32-1/2 and I'm trying to figure out how old it might be. 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/45290

Thanks, Joe in 10aSEE


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Joe, it's a great question, but there's no way to tell that I'm aware. But that ain't sayin' much, because I'm not an expert. The page and catalogue is from the late 20s / early 30s, and rules from that date range are easier because there's the SW mark. Like you said, these were made in many cases for decades, and narrowing that down is pretty much limited to the Stanley label. The pic on your entry doesn't show that Stanley mark - if you can get a pic of that side, someone may indeed chime in that's more knowledgeable than I…

Good luck!


----------



## gawthrrw

the stanley #62 is the one I have. it is brass bound and I got for like 9 bucks on ebay. It even still had the little pins that hold it together. I use it all the time.


----------



## JoeinGa

Thanks Smitty. I found a link to a guy that has a bunch of info on old Stanley planes. On a chance I emailed him and he asked me to take a good clear pic of the logo on the rule. He sent back that mine was made in the 1930s.

( I realized after I posted this that there's 2 threads on this same think. OOPS!


----------



## polaski

Well, I just took delivery on a Stanley #68 Rule (4 section, 24", 3 hinges) 6" pocket size, Made in USA. Trying to track down it's year of manufacture.
The thing that attracted me to this eBay item was the word "BOLD", in bold type, and in fact it's bright, clean, crisp lettering that I can read with these 68 year old eyes without my specs. Even the brass hinges are polished.
All the pins are there, although a dealer told me, "you just clip off a piece of copper wire and replace the pin if is was missing.


----------



## Texcaster

> here are a bunch of them
> half way down the page
> 
> i don t know too much about the different ones
> but remember them from my youth
> the ones with a little slider on one end
> are good for inside measurements
> 
> http://www.buycheapr.com/us/result.jsp?ga=us21&q=stanley+folding+rule
> 
> have a ball looking
> 
> and welcome to LJ s !
> 
> - patron


I always had a vague notion my rules would be used as edge banding on a cabinet. Most of these rules were $1-$2, after seeing Patron's link a re think is in order. The white one is metric and new.


----------



## Kazooman

Wow! I never knew the things were collector's items. I most recently used my 50+ year old Lufkin X46 red end rule with the brass extension a few weeks ago to get accurate dimensions for the shelves in a case I am building. You just can't get the same accuracy by bending over a flexible metal rule and "guesstimating" the final dimension.

My copy shows its age and the hundreds of projects it has been used on, but the joints are still tight and the slide works well.

Who knew. I will have to consider putting it on eBay and using the proceeds for a Caribbean cruise.


----------



## DocBailey

The No 60, (like the no. 78 1/2 in Smitty's post) was also a double arch design.
It was boxwood, 1" wide, full-bound and manufactured from 1855-1915.


----------

